# New guy Any sandpiper owners



## FrankBlank

New to the forum. Anyone own a sandpiper skiff made in emeralds isle nc. No longer in production


----------



## ann hegney

Hi..I am looking at a sandpiper 16 1998..anyone know what this would be worth..its in good shape with cover and bimini.Thanks


----------



## Backwater

Never heard of it. There is/was a Sandpiper 15 made down here in Plant City Florida by a company called Wing Master, but not sure if it's the same skiff. Post up a pic of it and you may get better responses, just by looks.


----------



## ann hegney

Backwater said:


> Never heard of it. There is/was a Sandpiper 15 made down here in Plant City Florida by a company called Wing Master, but not sure if it's the same skiff. Post up a pic of it and you may get better responses, just by looks.


----------



## Backwater

Looks like a boat that was built down in Florida called a Robin.


----------



## Backwater

What is the guy asking? If you break it down, motor, boat and trailer, it's pretty simple to place a value on it. What are they asking? At first glance, it looks like a $3500-$4k boat.


----------



## ann hegney

Backwater said:


> What is the guy asking? If you break it down, motor, boat and trailer, it's pretty simple to place a value on it. What are they asking? At first glance, it looks like a $3500-$4k boat.


Asking 5K...I am thinking 4K at the most in part due to the older engine


----------



## Backwater

So if you are figuring $500 for the trailer, due to the age and it may need to be refreshed. That/s a $1,000-1200 tops for that motor and it appears to be a $2,500 boat hull, for the age. So $4000 would be about all it's worth for the package.


----------



## Snow

FrankBlank said:


> New to the forum. Anyone own a sandpiper skiff made in emeralds isle nc. No longer in production


----------



## Snow

I have one...It is for sale...50 hp Johnson..Very good condition....My email is [email protected]
.


----------

